# panic (cpu 0): Unable to find driver



## Lifeismusic

Ok, so here's an odd problem. A friend of mine randomly deleated a bunch of stuff off her Mac Powerbook. Don't ask why. Anyway, when she boots up, it say:

panic(cpu 0): Unable to find driver for this platform: "PowerBook6,5".

and a bunch more stuff that I can type out for you if you need me to.

Now, there is another problem. There is a CD in the drive, and the eject button doesn't work. So we can't put the install disk in the computer. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Oh, and my favorite part, at the end it says:

"panic: We are hanging here..." 

So yeah, thanks in advance.


----------



## sinclair_tm

sounds like she deleted important system files. with os x, never delete any hidden files, or files in the system folder, unless we tell you too. there are two ways to get the cd out. from apple's support site:


> *If the computer is not responding*
> -Restart the computer and hold down the mouse button when you hear the startup sound.
> -Restart the computer, hold down the Option key, and use the startup manager to open the tray.
> Choose a different operating system in the startup manager, and eject the CD using the steps above.
> -During startup, press and hold the Command-Option-O-F key combination to enter Open Firmware, type "eject cd" in lower case letters, then press return. The disc drive should eject any disc that is present, and "ok" appears behind your command when the action is complete.
> Type "mac-boot". Press Return.


just make sure to omit the quotes with the open firmware commands. then you should be able to insert the os install cd, and start over.


----------



## Lifeismusic

Awesome, thanks for the reply. We got the CD out, now we need to find the OS install disk. I'll post back with upates.


----------



## jullisk

My daughter did the a similar thing and was trying to make more free space and deleted some important things....we now have the same panic (cpu 0) etc. how did you fix this??? we only have the computer as she bought it off of her sister so we do not have any of the original discs?? can you help?


----------



## sinclair_tm

Without the OS install disks, you are stuck.


----------



## rolaink

*Re: panic (cpu 0 caller 0x002E1EC4): Unable to find driver*

I accidentally deleted the file system folder 

is turned off and then come out (cpu caller panic 0x002E1EC4) how fix the system


----------



## sinclair_tm

You have to boot from the OS install media and reinstall the OS.


----------



## canadian4evr

jullisk said:


> My daughter did the a similar thing and was trying to make more free space and deleted some important things....we now have the same panic (cpu 0) etc. how did you fix this??? we only have the computer as she bought it off of her sister so we do not have any of the original discs?? can you help?


You can call Apple and purchase new OS restore disks for about $15-30... or if you have a Leopard install disk, that would work as well.


----------



## EJHAY_03

we have all the same problem ... wat cd's to be install??? there 'a 1-3 mac os x and mac ox tiger ??? which one???


----------



## sinclair_tm

Are only of those the CDs that came with the Mac new? Which Mac model and CPU/speed do you have? What do the CDs look like, and word for word, what do they say on top?


----------

